# Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table



## ererbus (14. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche derzeit bei mir ISPConfig zu installieren, bis auf den Mailserver funktioniert nun auch alles einwandfrei, leider fällt mir zu dem Problem keine Lösung mehr ein, weswegen ich mich an euch wende 

Genutzt wird ein durch OpenVZ virtualisierter Debian Lenny Server, die Installation von ISPConfig erfolgte nach der Anleitung, welche unter der folgenden Domain zu finden ist:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3

Der Mailserver läuft laut ISPConfig, jedoch wenn ich von aussen eine Mail an eine eingetragene eMail Adresse senden möchte kommt die Meldung:

Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table

Bevor ich mich an euch gewandt habe, habe ich bereits im Pfad /etc/postfix alle mysql-virtual_... Dateien überprüft, da mir bei der Suche der Hinweis gegeben wurde, das möglicherweise nicht auf die Datenbank connected werden konnte.

Noch ein kurzer Hinweis: Zugriff via Pop3 und Imap auf dem Konto ist möglich, das Konto scheint also zu existieren.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mir bei dem Problem weiterhelfen könnt und bedanke mich bereits im Vorraus.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Poste bitte mal die main.cf und überprüfe dass die Email domain in der mysql tabelle mail_domain steht und active auf "y" gesetzt ist und dass die komplette Emailadresse in der tabelle mail_user steht und dass das Feld postfix auf "y" steht.


----------



## ererbus (14. Sep. 2009)

Hier die main.cf


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = backend.gamelion.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = backend.gamelion.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
```
Die weiteren Fragen kann ich alle mit ja beantworten.

Vielen Dank

Andreas


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2009)

Poste bitte die exakte Fehlermeldung die im mail log Deines Servers erscheint, wenn Du von außen eine Email schickst.


----------



## ererbus (15. Sep. 2009)

Also in dem Moment, in dem ich die Mail versende finde ich Mail Log den folgenden Eintrag:


```
Sep 15 17:14:28 backend postfix/smtpd[17520]: 3E937CD58: client=localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Sep 15 17:14:28 backend postfix/cleanup[17515]: 3E937CD58: message-id=<000001ca3617$508cc170$f1a64450$@de>
Sep 15 17:14:28 backend postfix/qmgr[19633]: 3E937CD58: from=, size=3414, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Sep 15 17:14:28 backend postfix/smtpd[17520]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Sep 15 17:14:28 backend amavis[30023]: (30023-12) Passed CLEAN, [217.88.14.135] [217.88.14.135]  -> , Message-ID: <000001ca3617$508cc170$f1a64450$@de>, mail_id: 8ZVo9-IDLWPC, Hits: 0.011, size: 2943, queued_as: 3E937CD58, 729 ms
Sep 15 17:14:28 backend postfix/smtp[17516]: BCDC7CD56: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=1.6, delays=0.86/0.01/0.01/0.73, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=30023-12, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 3E937CD58)
Sep 15 17:14:28 backend postfix/qmgr[19633]: BCDC7CD56: removed
Sep 15 17:14:30 backend postfix/smtpd[17511]: disconnect from pD9580E87.dip.t-dialin.net[217.88.14.135]
Sep 15 17:14:33 backend pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:217.88.14.135]
Sep 15 17:14:35 backend pop3d: LOGIN, user=ererbus@gamelion.de, ip=[::ffff:217.88.14.135], port=[1043]
Sep 15 17:14:36 backend pop3d: LOGOUT, user=ererbus@gamelion.de, ip=[::ffff:217.88.14.135], port=[1043], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=1
Sep 15 17:14:42 backend postfix/smtp[17524]: 3E937CD58: to=, relay=mail.ererbus-web.de[217.172.165.125]:25, delay=15, delays=0.02/0.04/0.21/14, dsn=4.7.1, status=deferred (host mail.ererbus-web.de[217.172.165.125] said: 450 4.7.1 : Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, see http://isg.ee.ethz.ch/tools/postgrey/help/ererbus-web.de.html (in reply to RCPT TO command))
Sep 15 17:15:01 backend postfix/smtpd[17511]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Sep 15 17:15:01 backend postfix/smtpd[17511]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Sep 15 17:15:01 backend postfix/smtpd[17511]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Sep 15 17:15:01 backend pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Sep 15 17:15:01 backend pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Sep 15 17:15:01 backend imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Sep 15 17:15:01 backend imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
```


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2009)

Laut dem mail log sieht es so aus, als ob die Domain garnicht an diesen Server geschickt wurde sondern an den Server 
mail.ererbus-web.de und der die Email Erstmal mittels greylisting abgelehnt hat.


----------



## MegaBlue (27. Aug. 2010)

Hallo auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist habe ich auch dieses Problem.

Hier mal mein log nach dem versenden der Mail.



> Aug 27 01:43:25 webserver postfix/smtpd[15858]: connect from mail-wy0-f175.google.com[74.125.82.175]
> Aug 27 01:43:25 webserver postfix/smtpd[15858]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-wy0-f175.google.com[74.125.82.175]: 550 5.1.1 <name@domain.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mai$
> Aug 27 01:43:25 webserver postfix/smtpd[15858]: disconnect from mail-wy0-f175.google.com[74.125.82.175]


Dazu sei noch gesagt ich beziehe meine Domains von SchlundTech
dort wird ein eintrag gemacht bei 
Mailserver der Domain: main.domain.de


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2010)

poste mal den Inhalt der postfix main.cf datei, Und Du bist sicher dass Du name@domain.de als Mailbox in ISPConfig angelegt hast?


----------



## MegaBlue (27. Aug. 2010)

Jo sorry war mein fehler ich hab dann nochmal geschaut und er hatte immer die andere domain im auswahlfeld.


----------



## Greenhorn2013 (20. Aug. 2012)

Ich habe das selbe Problem.
 mail_domain: gruender-siegen.de active auf "y"
mail_user: postfix  auf "y"

main.cf entspricht dem Posting von ererbus, abgesehen von dem hostname.

Logfile:

```
Aug 20 10:12:42 web1 postfix/smtpd[2360]: connect from unknown[80.156.188.186]
Aug 20 10:12:42 web1 postfix/smtpd[2360]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[80.156.188.186]: 550 5.1.1 <info@olivertempelx123.de >: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table; from=<info@gruender-siegenx123.de> to=<info@olivertempelx123.de > proto=ESMTP helo=<[192.168.50.70]>
Aug 20 10:12:44 web1 postfix/smtpd[2360]: disconnect from unknown[80.156.188.186]
```


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2012)

Die Email wurde an info@olivertempelx123.de und nicht info@gruender-siegenx123.de geschickt bzw. weitergeleitet, die Fehlermeldung bezieht sich daher auf die Adresse info@olivertempelx123.de.

Ich habe die Domaisn etwas verändert und das solltest Du auch machen, da Foren of von spam bots auf Emailadressen abgegrast werden und Du sonst mehr spam erhalten könntest.


----------



## Greenhorn2013 (20. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Till,
ich habe eine E-Mail an  info@olivertempelx123.de schicken wollen über den account von info@gruender-siegenx123.de


----------



## Greenhorn2013 (21. Aug. 2012)

DONE
Problem saß 10 Zoll vorm Moni


----------



## F4RR3LL (21. Aug. 2012)

Zitat von Greenhorn2013:


> DONE
> Problem saß 10 Zoll vorm Moni


Oh weh, die armen Augen


----------

